# LDR



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2009)

How would I go about doing this?  How many exposures do I need?

Is one too many?


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess it really depends on how many you can handle :lmao::lmao::lmao: 

"A *long-distance relationship* or *LDR* is typically an intimate relationship that takes place when the partners are separated by a considerable distance." *...*


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 27, 2009)

One is too many for most people here. :lmao:



:smileys:


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 27, 2009)

One is the maximum...

LDR is typically 1/3, 2/3 and finally 1 exposure.

Some people do -1, 1/2 and 1 but that's extreme LDR.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 27, 2009)

One and 1/2 might work


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry, I don't really know what LDR is.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2009)

Can I merge them in Lightroom, or do I need something else?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 27, 2009)

It definitely helps to ChatRoom


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> Sorry, I don't really know what LDR is.



It's similar to HDR, just not as vibrant and colorful.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 27, 2009)

I use LDR Pro 0.01b, a little spendy but worth it for quality LDR imagery.


----------



## camz (Aug 27, 2009)

interesting...must be a new concept!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> I use LDR Pro 0.01b, a little spendy but worth it for quality LDR imagery.



I looked at that, but I'm not sure that the cost is really worth it...

Is there something I can download for free?  Something like GIMP?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 27, 2009)

I think LIMP is in Alpha, should be downloadable - probably even some plug-ins for it by now.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2009)

camz said:


> interesting...must be a new concept!



It's pretty much on the leading edge of digital image manipulation...this stuff will be commonplace in 5 years...  Pretty advanced for the time being though.

We just have to wait for the computer technology to catch up.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 27, 2009)

Either that or wait on Yemme to catch up with the sandwiches.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2009)

mmmm...  sandwiches...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 27, 2009)

LIMP is kind of slow at this time so it's good to have a sandwich while waiting


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 28, 2009)

Mmmm...ever notice how speedlites are about the size of a sandwich? Speaking of which, I bought good sandwich meat at the local butcher recently...mmm...sandwich...

I've heard good things about LIMP even though it's in alpha. It's slow but at least it's mostly stable...unless you sneeze. I think Adobe is planning to release a plug-in for Photoshop that will provide some support for LDR processing soon too. They might be charging for it though. VERY advanced stuff.


----------



## ocular (Aug 28, 2009)

camz said:


> interesting...must be a new concept!





O|||||||O said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > interesting...must be a new concept!
> ...



Isn't ldr just tone mapped hdr images ?


----------



## ann (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok

i have tried our friend google to get some infomration about LDR including using the name of the software mentioned, but nothing of value seems to come up. 

A lot of stuff about Photomatrix does appear that mentions ldr. 

any clue about a link.


----------



## Overread (Aug 28, 2009)

LDR - large dynamic range

this is when you use a selection of shots to not only cover the normal full dynamic range of a scene (this can be anything from 2 shots up to many if there is a lot of varitation in the lighting). But also where you stick an infra red filter on the camera to record the full infra red dynamic range as well (taken as a separate series of shots). You then blend them like you would for a tonemapped/HDR shot - along with the IR shots. 
Strictly speaking you should also add in the Ultra Violet light as well - but this is a far harder thing to get with Digital cameras these days. Due to the nature of needing IR (and UV) this is not a well used art in digital work since it needs 3 cameras to work properly - 1 normal, 1 modded for IR and 1 modded for UV





ps if anyone actually goes out and tries this remember - OIIIIO owns the name and I own the idea!! I want my Royalties darn it!!!


----------



## ann (Aug 28, 2009)

well john paul caponigro mentioned it in passing but also said it was probably passed it usefulness.  no kidding.


----------



## Mturulski (Aug 28, 2009)

LDR imaging is a very advance technique and i would recommend you noobs trying it without at least 50 years experience. That being said 
I've been using this method since the late 90's, and thought I'd share how to do it properly.

This is the final product:
Shot is of my lens cap @ f68/iso 2/shutter speed 83293, and, of course, bracketed to take 13 exposures 0 stops apart.


----------



## Goontz (Aug 28, 2009)

This thread was good for a morning chuckle


----------



## ann (Aug 28, 2009)

certainly sucked me in:lmao:


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 28, 2009)

Mturulski said:


> LDR imaging is a very advance technique and i would recommend you noobs trying it without at least 50 years experience. That being said
> I've been using this method since the late 90's, and thought I'd share how to do it properly.
> 
> This is the final product:
> Shot is of my lens cap @ f68/iso 2/shutter speed 83293, and, of course, bracketed to take 13 exposures 0 stops apart.



 The right corner needs a lil Dodging IMHO.

 Great Comp though.


----------



## Goontz (Aug 28, 2009)

Mturulski said:


> LDR imaging is a very advance technique and i would recommend you noobs trying it without at least 50 years experience. That being said
> I've been using this method since the late 90's, and thought I'd share how to do it properly.
> 
> This is the final product:
> Shot is of my lens cap @ f68/iso 2/shutter speed 83293, and, of course, bracketed to take 13 exposures 0 stops apart.



I aspire to someday take such phenomenal shots.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 28, 2009)

I was actually going to ask if anyone had samples of LDR pictures.


----------



## Goontz (Aug 28, 2009)

BTW, that image makes me realize how dirty my monitors at work are...looks almost like an image of a night sky and stars


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, that's one dirty monitor.

Stunning image Mturulski. You did well making sure there was absolutely no detail visible. It looks like a pure black canvas made in Photoshop. Perfect!


----------



## Goontz (Aug 28, 2009)

No kidding! I've cleaned them now so I can truly appreciate the beauty of the shot.


----------



## camz (Aug 28, 2009)

Mturulski said:


> LDR imaging is a very advance technique and i would recommend you noobs trying it without at least 50 years experience. That being said
> I've been using this method since the late 90's, and thought I'd share how to do it properly.
> 
> This is the final product:
> Shot is of my lens cap @ f68/iso 2/shutter speed 83293, and, of course, bracketed to take 13 exposures 0 stops apart.



I don't know...this shot doesn't really do anything for me. Although I do like the borders!


----------



## icassell (Aug 28, 2009)

Everyone who does serious LDR knows that 13 bracketed images is nowhere near enough.   Don't even attempt this technique without a 16GB memory card in your camera.


----------



## Goontz (Aug 28, 2009)

icassell said:


> Everyone who does serious LDR knows that 13 bracketed images is nowhere near enough.   Don't even attempt this technique without a 16GB memory card in your camera.


I can't afford 16 gig cards, so I've been working on my speed-changing technique, mid bracket.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 28, 2009)

Amateurs...  I have a stack of fifty 128k CF cards and swap mid-write of 100 bracketed shots and never lose a pixel of info.

Here are my results between the arrow brackets:  >.<  

I resized this magnificient shot so that no one can steal it... it is just that good.


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 28, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> Amateurs...  I have a stack of fifty 128k CF cards and swap mid-write of 100 bracketed shots and never lose a pixel of info.
> 
> Here are my results between the arrow brackets:  >.<
> 
> I resized this magnificient shot so that no one can steal it... it is just that good.


try 100 of 64k


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 28, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> Amateurs...  I have a stack of fifty 128k CF cards and swap mid-write of 100 bracketed shots and never lose a pixel of info.
> 
> Here are my results between the arrow brackets:  >.<
> 
> I resized this magnificient shot so that no one can steal it... it is just that good.



WOW JERRY! Those are some mad skillz! That shot looks brilliant! Your experience with lack of lighting really shows Jerry!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 28, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> Here are my results between the arrow brackets:  >.<
> 
> I resized this magnificient shot so that no one can steal it... it is just that good.



I hope you don't mind but a made a slight edit and it's now my desktop picture!

See here:  >.<


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> JerryPH said:
> 
> 
> > Here are my results between the arrow brackets:  >.<
> ...



Nice work, but the huge watermark is just too distracting...  It really takes away from the photo.


----------



## Goontz (Aug 28, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Nice work, but the huge watermark is just too distracting...  It really takes away from the photo.


Agreed. Maybe if it was just more transparent?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 28, 2009)

Does the vignetting look OK?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Does the vignetting look OK?



Not bad.  I probably would have feathered it a little more though...


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 28, 2009)

Vignettes are ugly. Just get rid of it altogether.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 28, 2009)

The vignette is not bad but there is a dead pixel. Could it be my monitor?


----------



## MBasile (Aug 28, 2009)

Aw man! Now I'm going to be distracted the whole time I'm at working as I'll probably see a TON of opportunities for LDR photos! You guys suck.


----------



## Mturulski (Aug 28, 2009)

icassell said:


> Everyone who does serious LDR knows that 13 bracketed images is nowhere near enough.   Don't even attempt this technique without a 16GB memory card in your camera.


 
13 bracketed images might not be enough for your dinosaur of a camera, but the flux capacitor in  my nikcanon 6000 is capable of shooting 1000 shots simultaneously, thus giving me 13000 usable exposures. 

 On a side note, my LDR shot is available in a limited release of one million prints. If you would like it autographed, you have my permission to sign my name upon purchase.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 28, 2009)

MBasile said:


> Aw man! Now I'm going to be distracted the whole time I'm at working as I'll probably see a TON of opportunities for LDR photos! You guys suck.


 
It's not nice to tell people they suck.  Please find an alternative word to use.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 28, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> MBasile said:
> 
> 
> > Aw man! Now I'm going to be distracted the whole time I'm at working as I'll probably see a TON of opportunities for LDR photos! You guys suck.
> ...



Agreed. This is talk for the chat room. N***** sandwich anyone?


Mturulski: I could be interested in one of you limited edition print that I will sign myself. How much?

Oops. Too late. I took it of the web....


----------



## icassell (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm now adapting this with my telescope to take stunningly black images of black holes.


----------



## Mturulski (Aug 28, 2009)

> Agreed. This is talk for the chat room. N***** sandwich anyone?
> 
> 
> Mturulski: I could be interested in one of you limited edition print that I will sign myself. How much?
> ...


That image has an attached program that will turn it into a highly saturated, over-tone mapped HDR upon illegal download. Your attempt at piracy as failed, good day sir.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2009)

icassell said:


> I'm now adapting this with my telescope to take stunningly black images of black holes.



You MUST post the results!!

A black hole would be the ultimate LDR!

I mean, damn, the dynamic range would have to be zero, right??


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 28, 2009)

Darn, you're right. It just burned itself up along with my computer.


----------



## icassell (Aug 28, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now adapting this with my telescope to take stunningly black images of black holes.
> ...




I got one ... It's best viewed with the monitor turned off.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 28, 2009)

Do you put a piece of black foam core in front of the monitor to deepen the blacks more or no?


----------



## Goontz (Aug 28, 2009)

:lmao:


----------



## Garbz (Aug 29, 2009)

LDR? NEW? NOW!!!

I have been shooting LDR for years. But you neighsayers mocked me. I kept telling you it'll be the future. Now look at you all. You don't even know what software to use.


----------



## RONDAL (Aug 29, 2009)

someone wanna post an example of "LDR"  i thought this was just a joke and the OP meant HDR


----------



## icassell (Aug 29, 2009)

RONDAL said:


> someone wanna post an example of "LDR"  i thought this was just a joke and the OP meant HDR



Joke???? How could this possibly be a joke?


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 29, 2009)

LDR is not a joke. Its a very difficult technique of photography accomplished by only a few people in the world.


----------



## RONDAL (Aug 29, 2009)

sonofabitch.   i should have looked and seen there were 3 more pages tacked onto this thread hahaha.


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 29, 2009)

read the entire thread before you post (even if it has 100 pages)


----------



## icassell (Aug 29, 2009)

You should see the great LDR images I got during a recent blackout


----------



## Stosh (Aug 30, 2009)

No no no!  You guys are doing the boring end of LDR.  I'm excited about a shot I just tried yesterday.  I aimed my telescope directly  at the sun and exposed a shot for 30 minutes at f/6.3.  I'd like to post the image, but can't seem to get the CF card out of my 5D.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Jaszek (Aug 30, 2009)

Stosh said:


> No no no!  You guys are doing the boring end of LDR.  I'm excited about a shot I just tried yesterday.  I aimed my telescope directly  at the sun and exposed a shot for 30 minutes at f/6.3.  I'd like to post the image, but can't seem to get the CF card out of my 5D.


well that wasn't really LDR because you need more than 13 exposures...a lot more.


----------



## Battou (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright josh, forgive me I have only read half of the first page of replies but I'll give you a serious answer.


It can be done multiple ways.

One way is one shot and some tinkering with with the tonal range in photoshop.

another is one shot tinkering with exposure in photoshop then merging in Photomatix and using the tone compressor

and another is multiple exposures then merging in Photomatix and using the tone compressor.


It's a lot of work that many around here will tell you is unnecessary but I personally find it useful in my own way and I think it's safe to assume you have your own thoughts on it as well.

Some of my LDR's are loafitn around 

Here are a couple

The Chirping Silhouette by Battou - Photo Lucidity

Untitled #12 by Battou - Photo Lucidity

A Life on the Line by Battou - Photo Lucidity


----------



## Battou (Aug 30, 2009)

...Dammit....that'll teach me to read the whole thread :blush2::blackeye:


----------



## Goontz (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## ann (Aug 30, 2009)

Battou,

your terrific, looks just like film


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 30, 2009)

Battou said:


> Here are a couple



What's with all the noise?  Try lowering your ISO next time.  Geesh...noob.



:lmao:


----------



## icassell (Aug 30, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple
> ...




Actually, the best LDR is shot with an ISO of about 250,000 ... if your camera doesn't allow for that, I can recommend the new "Inverse Noiseware Pro" ...  It pixelates even the most stubborn images ...


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 30, 2009)

Noobs. I retrofitted my 450D's sensor last night to take shots at ISO 6553600 last night. The dynamic range is so low, there's no noise at all. Time to go nail some LDR fashion shoots. Vogue will love it!


----------



## icassell (Aug 30, 2009)

I took the sensor out of my 30D.  It now has essentially *NO* dynamic range.  It's wonderful. As an added benefit, I was able to get rid of my Arctic Butterfly and all the other useless sensor cleaning crap I had accumulated.


----------



## ann (Aug 30, 2009)

icassell, looking forward to seeing some of these images with your "new" camera


----------



## Moglex (Sep 1, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now adapting this with my telescope to take stunningly black images of black holes.
> ...



Unfortunately the Hawking radiation would spoil the 'total' LDR effect.


----------



## Goontz (Sep 1, 2009)

icassell said:


> I took the sensor out of my 30D.  It now has essentially *NO* dynamic range.  It's wonderful. As an added benefit, I was able to get rid of my Arctic Butterfly and all the other useless sensor cleaning crap I had accumulated.



This obviously needs a new "NDR" thread...


----------

